# Private reef for sale



## docmace

I had an artificial reef made by Reefmaker dropped for my personal use a little over a year ago. The reef is approx 30 miles south of Perdido Pass.  I am the *ONLY* person who knows the coordinates. Last season, I fished it twice and it is holding fish already. I could barely get my bait down to it before a fish was on the line.

Anyway, I had to sell my boat that was stored at Zekes. I live in LA and I have no way to ever use this reef again. I am looking to sell the coordinates. Please* make an offer* if you are interested.


----------



## Splittine

I'll sponsor you but you must post a price per forum rules. Good luck, shouldn't take long to sell.


----------



## docmace

Sorry. Didn't realize a price was required. I paid over 1000.00 for deployment . How about $800.00.


----------



## Hawaii 50

*Reef*

Do you know what the depth is and how far out of Pensacola pass it is?


----------



## TONER

and what is it a coop or a pyramid


----------



## docmace

Reef is at a depth of 150 ft. It is about 1 hours from Perdido Pass. I'm not sure how far from Pensacola Pass. 

It is a concrete pyramid. I think it is called a Florida Special. There is also a *Fish Attraction Device* extending vertically 50 ft. up from the top of the pyramid


----------



## paxton

docmace said:


> I had an artificial reef made by Reefmaker dropped for my personal use a little over a year ago. The reef is approx 30 miles south of Perdido Pass. I am the *ONLY* person who knows the coordinates. Last season, I fished it twice and it is holding fish already. I could barely get my bait down to it before a fish was on the line.
> 
> Anyway, I had to sell my boat that was stored at Zekes. I live in LA and I have no way to ever use this reef again. I am looking to sell the coordinates. Please* make an offer* if you are interested.


What is the process to verify the reef and make the purchase?


----------



## docmace

Unfortunately, there is no way for me to verify. As per the instructions when I had it dropped, I sent money and got coordinates in the mail. I can tell you that I have been to it 3 times and found it easily every time and I am by no means a professional navigator/boat captain.


----------



## Hawaii 50

PM sent


----------



## docmace

I've gotten some requests for more information on this reef. 

First, it was deployed after the gulf oil spill. It was set up to go before that and then the Gulf was closed for a few months delaying deployment. As soon as boats were allowed back out, the reef was deployed. 

At this point, it has been down over a year. As I said in an earlier post, I went to it a total of 3 times last season. Each time I had a crew of 4 and we had our limit of red snapper very quickly. In fact, it was difficult to not pull up snapper. We also caught Amberjack and grouper.

I live in Louisiana. I am strictly a recreational fisherman. I owned a 28ft boat that made it to this reef with no problem. I no longer own this boat and I have no intention of buying another. This reef, if not sold, will just sit there holding fish. 

As far as verification that the reef is really out there; I don't know what I can offer. If any of you have ever done this or know anyone who has, you will know that you don't get a receipt or any thing like that. I sent money to the Reefmaker and recieved a sheet of paper via certified mail with the coordinates of the reef. From that point on, I was on my own to find it. I did and I have found it all 3 times using my 1996 Furuno bottom machine. It is there.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

You might get more interest by moving this thread to: *Various Items For Sale*


----------



## swhiting

paxton said:


> What is the process to verify the reef and make the purchase?


I see there are several references to this topic - verifying coordinates.

I've posted on this subject many times. This is an important issue and should not be taken lightly.

That is why I have offered my services. SwhitingGoin2ConfirmYo#s is personally recommended and preferred by me, swhiting.

I guarantee to:

* accept your numbers and keep them confidential.
* acknowledge the existence of each structure, how many fish I caught and the quality of the meat - post consumption.
* for no additional charge, I will continue to confirm the existence, location, fish density and quality

Please, no thanks or special acknowledgements. It is the least I can do for a fellow fisherman.


----------



## sealegs

*reef*

pm sent


----------



## naclh2oDave

I'll do you one better. I'll verify gps co-ordinances, give a full video which will include the gps numbers and fish stock. But I'll charge you $150 and never dive it again. Ever. And I'll erase the numbers from the gps.


----------



## Hawaii 50

Sent you a PM with a number, are you going to call me?


----------



## Caspr21

just a suggestion, whomever you decide to sell it too, take a deposit, meet them in orange beach with the coordinates, plan a fishing trip, verify the coordinates, mark fish on bottom, maybe drop a line or so, if he likes it, do the rest of the transaction, fish a little more, and have a great day. It may take a day of your time, but the way I look at it is, you sold your reef, made money, and got to go fishing.


----------



## Splittine

Caspr21 said:


> just a suggestion, whomever you decide to sell it too, take a deposit, meet them in orange beach with the coordinates, plan a fishing trip, verify the coordinates, mark fish on bottom, maybe drop a line or so, if he likes it, do the rest of the transaction, fish a little more, and have a great day. It may take a day of your time, but the way I look at it is, you sold your reef, made money, and got to go fishing.


I was thinking the samething but it wouldn't really work unless you got full amount up front. Even if he charged 50% deposit and they go out the buyer could say he is not interested after the trip but he now has the numbers in his GPS and it cost him half of what it would if he bought it outright. But I agree, if someone is truely interested, get the cash up front and go with them to verify.


----------



## GASeminole

Or just keep it to yourself. 

Everybody nowadays expects a guaranteed, money back, air tight, 100% benefit for themselves and they will whine on the internet and sue your butt if anything is not perfect. (They are not necessarily wrong for this..it's the world we live in)

The problem here is that you have something that is in a public place. Eventually, someone else is going to happen on it and find the spot. Then when the person you sold it to sees another boat, they may accuse you of giving out the coordinates to someone else, even though you totally hooked them up with a great spot.

Seems like for $800 bucks you may as well keep it for yourself for the future (rides with others). JMHO. 

Just seeing the replies and voiced concerns, sounds like a headache to me...Good Luck


----------



## Caspr21

Splittine said:


> I was thinking the samething but it wouldn't really work unless you got full amount up front. Even if he charged 50% deposit and they go out the buyer could say he is not interested after the trip but he now has the numbers in his GPS and it cost him half of what it would if he bought it outright. But I agree, if someone is truely interested, get the cash up front and go with them to verify.


yeah, deposit by mail to show up at ramp, paid in full before you leave the dock, and the only way the money is refunded is if the spot can not be found. 

If spot is found, and marks up fish, then sale is final. 

this is the way I would do it


----------



## swander

Bet you never dreamed it was going to be this difficult. One thing you can count on from this here forum is plenty of advice!!

That said, here is some more! Offer the reefmaker 10-20% to sell it for you. Surely he can be trusted. You wouldnt even have to go back out there.

Good luck!


----------



## Hawaii 50

I think this is ripoff, sent the guy a pm with my number but never got a call. I don't think it's for real!!!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxbowwave

If I were interested I would give the money and location to a neutral party.I would verify that the location was not an existing reef listed somewhere. The deal sounds a little fishey to me though. What would stop the person selling from sellimg it more than once? or just putting the numbers out there just out of spite. Buyer beware!


----------



## Realtor

holy cow, I'll make you a deal, I have 657 VERIFIED locations in my mapsource (Garmin) I'll sell anyone the whole thing for a buck a spot. Some public, some not, some BIG stuff, some little stuff. You could fish the gulf for YEARS and still not fish each spot......

I have been to every spot over the years, some may not be there (or much of them) anymore, but I have seen bottom structure on each and very coord. (or VERY close, some may be off by about 50-75 feet)

Wadda ya say? All sales final.

Here is what you can expect to see.....

http://www.pensacolasharkfishing.com/locations.html


----------



## Burnt Drag

If I run over the structure on any occaision, it's mine to fish until a hurricane (or you) moves it. Cruel analogy, but the truth is not always kind.


----------



## sealegs

*private reef for sale*

I found a simple solution to this delima,I emailed the doctor ,made an offer I sent him a check when he received it he sent coordinates.we fished the reef last week and had a ball it was loaded with fish,my grand children will love it,we named it '"Faith reef". his word was good and my check didnt bounce. I trust him not to sell the numbers again just as i have trusted the reefmaker in the past. Everyone is not evil, Just Obama


----------



## capt mike

*An honest man!*

I am and have been a reef builder for 17 years! I am overjoyed that you sent him a check and you have your own piece of paradise!! Don't pay any attention to the folks on here that go out in the Gulf and ride and ride because they haven't any morals much less principles so they can find spots that moral people like yourself have bought and paid for. Just because its not illegal to rape some one else's spot doesn't mean there are still not people of character out there such as yourself!
I have over 500 spots that are mine in the Gulf that I personally paid for over the time period mentioned above. I have deployed thousands for other customers over the years and each year they e-mail me pictures of spouses,children and grandchildren with priceless smiles on their faces as they hold up their catch caught on reefs that I deployed for them.
Life is good when you do it honestly!
PFF members that want to reply with all the why's its still OK to actually steal from their fellow man don't even bother to reply as I wouldn't even waste my time to try to answer you! Most people that have bought reefs in the last 17 years know me and know how I operate so excuses are something I don't have to make!


----------



## Coastal Cowboy

Good for you Capt Mike. Wish I had the money for one, but unfortunately I don't. Haven't been out there, will one day.


----------



## Realtor

capt mike said:


> I am and have been a reef builder for 17 years! I am overjoyed that you sent him a check and you have your own piece of paradise!! Don't pay any attention to the folks on here that go out in the Gulf and ride and ride because they haven't any morals much less principles so they can find spots that moral people like yourself have bought and paid for. Just because its not illegal to rape some one else's spot doesn't mean there are still not people of character out there such as yourself!
> I have over 500 spots that are mine in the Gulf that I personally paid for over the time period mentioned above. I have deployed thousands for other customers over the years and each year they e-mail me pictures of spouses,children and grandchildren with priceless smiles on their faces as they hold up their catch caught on reefs that I deployed for them.
> Life is good when you do it honestly!
> PFF members that want to reply with all the why's its still OK to actually steal from their fellow man don't even bother to reply as I wouldn't even waste my time to try to answer you! Most people that have bought reefs in the last 17 years know me and know how I operate so excuses are something I don't have to make!


Mike, I feel what your trying to say and do here, but if i am trolling along and mark a spot that comes across the sounder that looks interesting, much less an anomoly or a subtle change of the countour of the bottom. How would I know if I am "stealing" or just came across a unknown peice of live botton I have never been to before? I do not dive, so I would have no true idea of whats down there? 

I don't see this as "stealing from my fellow man" as you put it.

I hope you can reply.... How would I know if you paid to pit this red blip on the screen down? please advise.....


----------



## jspooney

This is about to get good.


----------



## Realtor

jspooney said:


> This is about to get good.


think about it, how would someone know if that blip or lump is private reef like a coop, or a pile of natural rocks?


----------



## tjwareusmc

I was wondering the same thing. Maybe they can float a "no fishing" sign at the surface


----------



## jspooney

I don't care what it is. If you put it on the public ocean floor and I find it, I'm going to fish it. Don't be mad that my wreck finding skills were better than your wreck hiding skills. Nothing immoral or dishonest at all with fishing stuff you find. Deploy your private reef at your own risk.


----------



## oxbeast1210

I'm gunna drop so much stuff out there the whole gulf will be mine muahhhahah , better not catch anyone fishing it...!!! sorry pain pills made me write it.


----------



## CCC

Pain pills ?????? Ox we need to go fishing !!!!!!! 
As others stated, *the water is public*, AND I WILL FISH IT IF I FIND IT !!!! Please be so kind if I fish any of you people who own private reefs to pull along side and tell me not to fish YOUR SPACE and I would be GLAD to talk about it with you, and please be sure to give your next of kin your float plan before pulling along side.
On a lighter note, to the buyer of the reef, glad you got what sounds like one hell of a reef, enjoy your time fishing with your family, and hope you catch a boat load.


----------



## oxbeast1210

The pain in me knee is getting pretty bad.
Hope the surgery Tuesday fixes my problem!!
sent you a pm ccc


----------



## MrFish

capt mike said:


> I am and have been a reef builder for 17 years! I am overjoyed that you sent him a check and you have your own piece of paradise!! Don't pay any attention to the folks on here that go out in the Gulf and ride and ride because they haven't any morals much less principles so they can find spots that moral people like yourself have bought and paid for. Just because its not illegal to rape some one else's spot doesn't mean there are still not people of character out there such as yourself!
> I have over 500 spots that are mine in the Gulf that I personally paid for over the time period mentioned above. I have deployed thousands for other customers over the years and each year they e-mail me pictures of spouses,children and grandchildren with priceless smiles on their faces as they hold up their catch caught on reefs that I deployed for them.
> Life is good when you do it honestly!
> PFF members that want to reply with all the why's its still OK to actually steal from their fellow man don't even bother to reply as I wouldn't even waste my time to try to answer you! Most people that have bought reefs in the last 17 years know me and know how I operate so excuses are something I don't have to make!


I understand what you're trying to say, but as long as someone doesn't steal the reef then they are not stealing. Or are you saying that once the fish get on the reef, then they belong to the reef owner? I have ran over hundreds of reefs over the years and fished them. I have never "raped" them. I might catch a few fish then move on to another spot. I am predominantly a catch and release fisherman, so is that stealing?


----------



## Realtor

Not sure if Mike will respond or not, but this is a “no argument” meaning there is “no way, anyone” could even accuse you of stealing while fishing in the GOM. I mean, what is one supposed to do? Here’s an idea,

When we run across something new, we all can keep going after we mark it to get the accurate coords. When we get back to the forum(s), Post the coords, and if no one chimes in that these coords match “their private reef” numbers in say, 7 days, well there you go, it’s now a public spot….. 

If someone does chime in, we all agree to never, ever, as long as we live, as long as our first bourns live to never, ever go to these coords again.

This is kind of like cheating on your wife/GF/BF/Husband or whatever, you can hide it for a while, but sooner or later, someone is going to figure out what you’re doing there….. Just another worthless 2 cents.

I may regret this, but DAMN.


----------



## Kenton

lol


----------



## sealegs

Today, 07:35 AM #*34* CCC 
Senior Member
Sailfish

 

Join Date: Sep 2008
Location: Navarre
Posts: 2,392 










Pain pills ?????? Ox we need to go fishing !!!!!!! 
As others stated, *the water is public*, AND I WILL FISH IT IF I FIND IT !!!! Please be so kind if I fish any of you people who own private reefs to pull along side and tell me not to fish YOUR SPACE and I would be GLAD to talk about it with you, and please be sure to give your next of kin your float plan before pulling along side.
On a lighter note, to the buyer of the reef, glad you got what sounds like one hell of a reef, enjoy your time fishing with your family, and hope you catch a boat load. 







 





Im sure we will, I really wanted an aj site in that area and have contacted capt mike about putting down some more near it .bring your grand children and go with us sometime, i guarantee a fun time and lots of line untangleing all my pff friends have my permission to fish "faith reef", its nearly due south around 30 miles in about 150 feet of water . All people aren't evil,just Obama


----------



## tjwareusmc

Sealegs, very generous sir! I wish my boat would go 30 miles!


----------



## CCC

Sea legs.....hope you know my post was with all sincerity to you, no sarcasm meant at all. My sarcasm was meant for those that do have reefs and pretty much think they own that area once it is put down.


----------



## Starlifter

I was recently taught how to go about finding and fishing live bottom, until
then I knew it was out there, but thought it was more scattered; I was wrong because using resources availiable I now see that 60% + of our area is live bottom. More so on the West Florida Shelf than the eastern edge of the Mississippi-Alabama Shelf.

Which the northern edge of DeSoto Canyon is the rough dividing point between both continental shelfs.


----------



## sealegs

CCC said:


> Sea legs.....hope you know my post was with all sincerity to you, no sarcasm meant at all. My sarcasm was meant for those that do have reefs and pretty much think they own that area once it is put down.


 
I do and my invitation was sincere


----------



## Burnt Drag

capt mike said:


> I am and have been a reef builder for 17 years! I am overjoyed that you sent him a check and you have your own piece of paradise!! Don't pay any attention to the folks on here that go out in the Gulf and ride and ride because they haven't any morals much less principles so they can find spots that moral people like yourself have bought and paid for. Just because its not illegal to rape some one else's spot doesn't mean there are still not people of character out there such as yourself!
> I have over 500 spots that are mine in the Gulf that I personally paid for over the time period mentioned above. I have deployed thousands for other customers over the years and each year they e-mail me pictures of spouses,children and grandchildren with priceless smiles on their faces as they hold up their catch caught on reefs that I deployed for them.
> Life is good when you do it honestly!
> PFF members that want to reply with all the why's its still OK to actually steal from their fellow man don't even bother to reply as I wouldn't even waste my time to try to answer you! Most people that have bought reefs in the last 17 years know me and know how I operate so excuses are something I don't have to make!


Blow it out your snoot cappy. I've put out plenty of spots only to come within a mile of the spot and see a 65' headboat cleaning it. My advice to anyone considering dropping a reef into the GOM is that if you truly "want" this item, don't leave it out there. Once it leaves the surface, it's public domain. To consider it any other way is a farce. Once it leaves your conveyance, it's fair game. The person who wrote the above passage has to be a polititian. Noone else could come up with that kind of drivel and pass it off as gospel. :whistling:


----------



## DreamWeaver21

capt mike said:


> I have over 500 spots that are mine in the Gulf that I personally paid for over the time period mentioned above.


No you don't. You may have deployed 500 spots but they are not yours.

I have put out a few reefs (15-20). They are NOT mine anymore. Someone fishing them IS NOT STEALING from me. If someone finds them as I am sure has already happened, it is NOT UNETHICAL for them to fish them. It is neat to have some spots that maybe not many people know about but to claim the fish on them as your own or to say that if someone else fishes there they are bing unethical is just wrong.:thumbsup:


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

Burnt Drag said:


> ...My advice to anyone considering dropping a reef into the GOM is that if you truly "want" this item, don't leave it out there. Once it leaves the surface, it's public domain. To consider it any other way is a farce. Once it leaves your conveyance, it's fair game....


Agreed. Another way to look at private reefing is this. The permitted reefing areas are "owned" by the citizens of the USA. The fish in these areas are considered a national resource owned by the American people. The fact that anyone is allowed to put their reefs on public property is somewhat surprising, when you think about it. Would the National Park Service allow you to place bear, elk, or white tail dear feeding stations in Yosemite National Park, or on the Gulf Island Seashore? This is especially odd given that most fishery experts believe that small artificial reefs concentrate fish (like feeding stations), rather than significantly increase habitat. Compared to the vast areas of natural bottom in our area, these small reefs are insignificant when it comes to increasing fish habitat. Folks that believe otherwise are just kidding themselves.

So why are folks allowed to place small reefs, drawing fish off of natural habitat, and concentrating them on a particular set of numbers? Since there seems to be no scientific reason for allowing this practice, the complete answer must be complicated. My theory is that private parties are allowed to place feeding stations on public land is due to political pressure.

The bottom line is this. The fish are a national resource, wherever they are found. As conscious sportsman we should strive to spread our fishing pressure out, allowing local marine communities to recover. Like me, you might plan to hit a spot once every other year, or once every three years. The more numbers you have the better! So keep an eye on your bottom machine. :thumbsup:


----------



## DreamWeaver21

WhackUmStackUm said:


> Agreed. Another way to look at private reefing is this. The permitted reefing areas are "owned" by the citizens of the USA. The fish in these areas are considered a national resource owned by the American people. The fact that anyone is allowed to put their reefs on public property is somewhat surprising, when you think about it. Would the National Park Service allow you to place bear, elk, or white tail dear feeding stations in Yosemite National Park, or on the Gulf Island Seashore? This is especially odd given that most fishery experts believe that small artificial reefs concentrate fish (like feeding stations), rather than significantly increase habitat. Compared to the vast areas of natural bottom in our area, these small reefs are insignificant when it comes to increasing fish habitat. Folks that believe otherwise are just kidding themselves.
> 
> So why are folks allowed to place small reefs, drawing fish off of natural habitat, and concentrating them on a particular set of numbers? Since there seems to be no scientific reason for allowing this practice, the complete answer must be complicated. My theory is that private parties are allowed to place feeding stations on public land is due to political pressure.
> 
> The bottom line is this. The fish are a national resource, wherever they are found. As conscious sportsman we should strive to spread our fishing pressure out, allowing local marine communities to recover. Like me, you might plan to hit a spot once every other year, or once every three years. The more numbers you have the better! So keep an eye on your bottom machine. :thumbsup:


I stongly disagree with this on multiple levels. There is a difference between deer feeders and artificial reefs. Deer don't live IN the feeder. They visit the feeder for food and then go back to their habitat. Fish live IN the reefs. It IS their habitat. If an artificial reef were like a deer feeder than it would mean dropping a chum block in the same place, at the same time, consistently to change the fishes' behavior. That is what a feeder does. A reef doesn't do this. It is not a direct food source for fish. It is habitat for fish. A better analogy would be comparing building reefs to replanting trees in an barren area that was burned or deforested to create deer habitat.

I also disagree that artificial reefs just "draw" fish off natural reefs. In an oversimplified scenario, lets say there was only 1 reef in the while gulf and it provided habitat for 100 fish. That was the sustainable number for the resource. More fish being hatched meant the weaker ones were edged out of the habitat and if a fish died it was replaced by the strongest of the hatchlings, but the balance was maintained at 100.

If a new identical reef was created 10 miles away 20 of those 100 fish just swam off and decided to go live 10 miles away at the new reef, that doesn't mean that the old reef can now only sustain 80 fish. It means there is be 20 empty "slots" in the ecosystem to fight for at the old reef. The old reef will rebalance through nature back to the 100 fish sustainable level PLUS the new reef will grow and maintain a population too.

You last paragraph I agree with though.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

So how is this reef for sale working out?:whistling::whistling::whistling:


----------



## sealegs

*privare reef for sale*



MULLET HUNTER said:


> So how is this reef for sale working out?:whistling::whistling::whistling:


 
It worked out very well.everything was just as the good doctor said it was .for 1/2 price

If you find it fish it, if you come on my boat as a guest and and happen to be there next time i go i will think you stole it


----------



## rutinvco

*Reef for Sale*

Is the reef still available


----------



## grey ghost

hey fellers! you cant keep but 2 of the red sum bitchs anyhow!! chill out, where's them corrd#'s at, me and BUBBA will go see if theres any fishes on them!! LOL ( old saying, as the crow flies ) Hey what if them fish wandered off Cappy Mikes reef to another one?? Is it still his fish?LOL)


----------



## osborne311

PING! mine. j/k


----------

